# sam rayburn corps information



## seajaytx (Jul 13, 2007)

This will be my first year hunting public and looking into hunting the corps property at sam rayburn, does anyone have any info on it? I'm having trouble locating maps or really any idea on location of the area. I'm also looking at the corps property in woodville as well if anyone has any info on it.

thanks


----------

